# What is the thawing and re freezing process for a fet please help?? Xx



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
    This might sound like a very silly question but I'll ask anyway   
I'm hoping to go ahead with a fet April may time depending on how long it takes for this pregnancy to miscarry   ( look at my signature ), I'm trying to keep positive and look forward instead of dwell but my question is.
I have 3 frosties  day 5 blasts of top grade and I'm wondering when it comes to thawing them what they do? I have Been told due to my age and previous positive cycles they will only be putting the 1 back at a time. Do they thaw them individually?  Or if not does the thaw and re freeze take goodness from each blast each time? I was also told that not ever blast will make it past the thaw stage, what happens if I have paid for the treatment got all ready for it arrive to find out the blast hasn't survived the thaw or that they have defrosted the lot and te rest are now no good to re freeze could I demand them all put back?

A lot of questions I know but I am so confused about the whole process and my clinic seem so reluctant to talk about te next procedure until I have grieved for this miscarriage which I'm finding almost impossible until it actually arrives xx

Thanks for any answers xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Hun,

Sorry to read your signature, looks like u have had a hard time of it. When I had FET I was having 2 put back they said they wud thaw 2 to start and then only get 1 at a time out till they had 2, so I believe your clinic wud get 1 at a time out, but I don't know what your clinics procedures r. Ask them at your next appointment hin.

Hope everything works out for u this time.

Xx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Like Jade I just have had 2 put back in yesterday for my first FET
I asked what the procedure was and they told me they would thaw each one individually untill they had 2 good embies. I was lucky in the fact they were good grade and the first two thawed successfully.
I can't really help on your other questions and hope somebody else may have some more knowledge then I

Good luck with your FET


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies and thank ou so much for your replays  jade I noticed your similar age to me and you had the 2 put back, I have been told only 1 so was just wondering how you managed to get the 2? Congrats on your pregnancy  Xx bernrdsgirl thanks a lot and good luck on being pupo and   all works out for you xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Cohensmummy we paid privately for FET so we could opted for having 2 back. I see from your signiture that you fall pregnant very easily, I know u have had a hard time of it tho :0( but I bet that's why your clinic will only put 1 back. Are u paying privately or is it funded? 
Xx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, yes I have been very lucky that I have had a BFP each time, I have been privately for y treatment that's why I was kind of annoyed that I don't have the choice  but will ask when I have my meeting with the consultant   xx thanks again for the reply xx


----------

